# Cables on top of top tube



## Lishy (Jul 11, 2015)

Hey everyone, this is my first post. I recently bought a Jamis Nova Sport Cyclocross bike and the rear brake and gear cables are run along the top tube. I understand why they are this way and its not a problem, however they're beginning to scratch the frame. Is there anything I can do to stop the scratching?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Absolutely. You can buy some cheap rubber o-rings and slide them around the housings. This of course means you will probably have to undo the cables for a bit. 

If you don't like that idea, you can get some helicopter tape and put it on the frame under the cables/housings. It's clear and will protect it. You can also use generic frame protection film or whatever too I'm sure.


----------



## joeinchi (Sep 24, 2010)

On my 90's era MTB, the brake cable runs on top and is sheathed in clear tubing, like you'd find at a hardware store. It's just slightly shorter than the distance between stops, so the tubing doesn't add any resistance.


----------



## Lishy (Jul 11, 2015)

Thank you, both. I'm going to buy some helicopter tape to protect the frame. Unfortunately there are already a few small scratches along the top tube but there's not much I can do, oh well.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Lishy said:


> Thank you, both. I'm going to buy some helicopter tape to protect the frame. Unfortunately there are already a few small scratches along the top tube but there's not much I can do, oh well.


Just remind yourself that it's a tool, not a piece of jewelry, and think of the scratches (there will be others) as honorable marks that prove you really use it.

(and you could get some touch-up paint and fix those scratches a bit before you put the tape on).


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Lishy said:


> Hey everyone, this is my first post. I recently bought a Jamis Nova Sport Cyclocross bike and the rear brake and gear cables are run along the top tube. I understand why they are this way and its not a problem, however they're beginning to scratch the frame. Is there anything I can do to stop the scratching?


Should of bought something with internal cabling

It's a bike. It's supposed to get dirty, scratched up, etc


----------



## Mengtian (May 31, 2015)

I know you don't want your new bike to get scratched, but like others have said: it is not a piece of jewelry. Wait till you have your first crash and a shifter gets ganged up!


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

joeinchi said:


> On my 90's era MTB, the brake cable runs on top and is sheathed in clear tubing, like you'd find at a hardware store. It's just slightly shorter than the distance between stops, so the tubing doesn't add any resistance.
> 
> View attachment 307549


That shot brings back great memories. I used to have a Marin mtb in the early 90's. It was a great bike. I sold it to a friend and bought a Specialized. After breaking that frame in 2 months I was going to buy another Marin but went with GT instead. 
Anyway, I hope that you hold on to that bike. They were really well made and looked great.


----------



## joeinchi (Sep 24, 2010)

Shuffleman said:


> That shot brings back great memories. I used to have a Marin mtb in the early 90's. It was a great bike. I sold it to a friend and bought a Specialized. After breaking that frame in 2 months I was going to buy another Marin but went with GT instead.
> Anyway, I hope that you hold on to that bike. They were really well made and looked great.


Oh yeah, I still have it. :thumbsup:

It's my grocery getter and still sees plenty of action. I updated a number of components--shifters, brakes, seatpost, "road" crank and Conti slicks--but that frame isn't going anywhere.









In fact, I see a surprising number of bikes from that era still seeing regular action (Trek 820).


----------

